
Flickr reaches photo #2147483647, causing an integer overflow in a 3rd-party library - nickb
http://blog.driftr.com/post/20
======
a-priori
What boggles me is that people there are suggesting using a float to represent
an arbitrary precision number.

Not only will that not solve their problem indefinitely (no better than using
an unsigned number of the same size), but when it does fail due to floating
point inaccuracies, it will do so in subtle ways.

------
henning
an unmaintained PHP library with a significant design flaw? no way!

------
ed
Err, a string?

